# Polyfil.......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

When using polyfil under my trap pan, does it go only under the pan or should I use a small amount to fill in the open area around the pan and then cover with my pan cover? Thanks!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

the only place you want it is under the pan... the rest pack tight with dirt or whatever your cover material is going to be. it allows the pan to fall and keeps the covering material out from under. you don't want it exposed.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks!!!!! Rangeman.


----------

